# Sanibel Blind Pass Fishing Snapper Fishing On Fire



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I've been really busy and I've been fishing my butt off so I've not posted in a while. It's time to get to posting again.




























Well you all be pleased to know the mangrove snapper fishing down at Blind Pass between Sanibel Captiva Islands is on fire from the bridge over the pass right now.

Here’s a couple of links to recent blogs I wrote for the news paper.

http://forshorefishing.blogs.theledger.com/12535/snapper-eye/

http://forshorefishing.blogs.theledger.com/12568/i-love-eating-snapper/?pa=all&tc=pgall

I was down on vacation recently and I caught my limit in about an hour each trip, every day I targeted them. The end of the incoming tide was best and live shrimp, fresh dead shrimp, and small live sardines just didn’t stand a chance of staying on a hook.

As in most bridge snapper fishing, keeping your bait very close to the pilings and letting the current sweep it under the bridge into the shadows was the key. 

For half of my trip down there I stayed at Castaways, which is right there at the pass and within walking distance of the bridge. There is a marina and bait shop there as well. 

It’s been close to nine months since the pass dredging project was completed and the shore fishing there is once again phenomenal. The snapper fishing should be on fire now through October.

I caught plenty of Spanish mackerel, snapper, and snook from the bridge, the jetty and the surround beaches both outside and inside.

It really is nice to have another quality shore fishing spot again. It can be a little pricey over on Sanibel, but if you’re looking for a nice fishing getaway, it ‘s worth it.

You could always buddy up and split a room to knock the cost down. My cousin, a friend and I, are going to do that in a few more weeks.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Great report and the pics are crystal clear Snookie!  How's the fishing in the passes there in early November?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome post brother and great work on the catch.


----------



## mwhuffman (Jun 16, 2004)

Great report, SnookMook! That's some good eating right there. I was told the mangrove snapper spawn around the full moon throughout the summer months and are much more aggressive biters during this spawning phase. I know we had great luck last year at Boca Grande fishing the north pass from shore at sunset during a full moon. What kind of gear do you use that makes good sport of catching mangroves while keeping in mind that you may hook up a monster snook at any time? Thanks!:beer:


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks guys for the comments.

mwhuffman--I prefer to use my Penn Slammer 460s' on Redbone medium heavy seven foot rods. Keep in mind though that heavy weights are required and when I have to use more than 2 oz. I go up a notch and use my Slammer 560's on seven foot heavy action rods. They handle the heavier weights better, yet both rods give me the finesse and backbone to handle bigger fish such as the occasional snook or cobia etc. that might just show up.


----------



## mwhuffman (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks for the reply, SM.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

mwhuffman--Your welcome. Those setups might seem like overkill for those snapper, but that kind of a rod and reel is needed for those heavier weights. Plus you'll be surprised how quickly even those smaller inshore snapper will take you to the pilings. 

I like a bit of a heavier rod for the bottom weights and the backbone to pull the fish out of the pilings when they get the upper hand on you.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Fishbreath--Early November usually offers excellent sheepshead fishing and the snapper down there are usually still around. They stay inshore down there longer with the warmer water. That is unless of course an early cold snap comes in.

Fishing for redfish is usually pretty good still in November and the trout fishing is stellar.


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

SnookMook said:


> Fishbreath--Early November usually offers excellent sheepshead fishing and the snapper down there are usually still around. They stay inshore down there longer with the warmer water. That is unless of course an early cold snap comes in.
> 
> Fishing for redfish is usually pretty good still in November and the trout fishing is stellar.


There were intermittent schools of redfish at the lighthouse pier two weeks ago. They're eating the blue crabs that are all over the place now. I caught a few by netting the crabs that came close to the beach and using half of them. I also caught an 18 inch sheepshead on a small blue crab (about 3 inches wide). Snapper are pretty thick there too, I got a lot in the 12 inch range and one that was 15 using snook-sized mojara (3 to 5 inches long) that you can net near the pier.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

yogai--Excellent, thanks for the report.


----------

